# My In Wall Humidor Build



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright - so I have decided that I am going to pull the trigger and build myself an in-wall humidor. I am starting this thread as I will post pictures and details of my build here. This won't be a quick project, but I hope it moving along by the end of the year. Here are a few ideas I pulled off Google for some ideas.





















This will be electronically humidified, temperature regulated, and illuminated. I welcome your ideas, feedback, and will be asking many of questions here to obtain ideas I don't have.

Rough sketches it will probably be 22" Wide x 48" Tall x 24" Deep. I could do wider, but will have to mess with cutting out studs and I am not fooling with that.

The first question I have for the forums is - Does anyone have any experience with Peltier modules? I plan on using these for the cooling of the humidor, but was curious as to how many I would need. Initial calculations suggest that this will be a ~15 cubic foot humidor. I will design a cooling system with a peltier module with the cold side facing the humi and the hot side on a heat sink outside the humi. Fans on both sides, and a duct to pull air from the bottom of the humi to circulate across the peltier and out the top of the humi. 








I will wire the fans and module to a temp switch to keep the humi at 68-70 degrees. Would one module do the trick, or should I use two?









Here is a link to an example.

Peltier Thermo-Electric Cooler Module+Heatsink Assembly - 12V 5A ID: 1335 - $34.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits

I look forward to your suggestions and input, and I can't wait to share this project with the community!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool idea! Can't help with the electronics.

But, I like the picture frame example. With that one I'd build clips into the back of the frame and find a nice print, cut to size, that you can clip in behind the glass to create a diversion safe when you're away on vacation. I don't care so much if burglars steal my TV. But, please don't let them take my cigars!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome Craig! Can't wait to watch this unfold! Sorry I can't be of much help with your questions but I'm excited to see this build.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> The first question I have for the forums is - Does anyone have any experience with Peltier modules?


Check out the other forum, that we are on. There is a member who built a custom cabinet and listed all the stuff he used as well as pics and how he connected and controlled everything. I will PM you there so you can access the page.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Check out the other forum, that we are on. There is a member who built a custom cabinet and listed all the stuff he used as well as pics and how he connected and controlled everything. I will PM you there so you can access the page.


Please do! I was looking around on that forum, but didn't run across it yet.


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Disclaimer: I have never built or designed one of these in-wall units, but as a starting point, I would look at the ratio of peltiers to square-footage for wine coolers and scale it up to meet your square footage. I would error on the side of more units running less often rather than a single unit running all of the time. I would also try to spread them out instead of having one supply fan blowing cold air from the top. Do you also have a plan to drain any excess condensation? Also curious what the range of internal temperature in your home will be, as that could help inform your design. I am thinking insulation inside the wall, surrounding the humidor, similar to how a hot water heater is wrapped.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> Please do! I was looking around on that forum, but didn't run across it yet.


I will but for some reason it seems not to load for me, does it for you?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I will but for some reason it seems not to load for me, does it for you?


Yes - and I believe I have found the thread, looking through it now.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Cutting studs is very easy, requires a very small amount of work. Don't let that determine the size you build. It's a cool idea, I've wanted to do the same but will wait until I move out of California. (AKA - hell)


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

mikebot said:


> Disclaimer: I have never built or designed one of these in-wall units, but as a starting point, I would look at the ratio of peltiers to square-footage for wine coolers and scale it up to meet your square footage. I would error on the side of more units running less often rather than a single unit running all of the time. I would also try to spread them out instead of having one supply fan blowing cold air from the top. Do you also have a plan to drain any excess condensation? Also curious what the range of internal temperature in your home will be, as that could help inform your design. I am thinking insulation inside the wall, surrounding the humidor, similar to how a hot water heater is wrapped.


This is good - I agree that more is better, running less is also better. I haven't considered drainage, that's a good point. The challenge I ill have is that my man cave is climate controlled with a window a/c and a baseboard heater. It stays right around 60-75 when I am in it. The space behind this planned in wall humi is not climate controlled. It's attic space, so it can be 100+ in the summers and into the 20's at the coldest part of winter. I plan on insulating the outside of the box of the humi with foam sheeting and a vapor barrier. Kind of like this:


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, time to write Santa Claus.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Aquaelvis said:


> Cutting studs is very easy, requires a very small amount of work. Don't let that determine the size you build. It's a cool idea, I've wanted to do the same but will wait until I move out of California. (AKA - hell)


Yes - I framed the room. The problem is that if I remove studs, I am removing drywall. (More so than just cutting out the hole for the humi box) This wall has 24" on center studs, so I have 23ish inches to work with, plenty wide enough IMO.

This is where I am thinking of putting it, although now I wonder if centering it would be better - now needing to remove the stud and framing around it with a header, as this is a support wall holding up the roof.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep... Imo it must be centered. I couldn't live with it off center. (I'm anal like that) I look at projects like this and think, if I do an extra day's work (drywall, framing, etc) is that really going to kill me... Or is seeing it off center (or too narrow or too ???) going to piss me off daily... My personality is such that it would piss me off daily and I'd re-do it! I've learned that about myself so I don't even bother trying to do it any other way than exactly how I want it from the start. 
I helped my buddy mount a tv at his new house. 1/2 hour into it I tore down the wall and mantle. I ended up re framing it correctly, doing a new fireplace surround, etc. The whole time he was saying to stop, it was fine, etc... Now he loves it and his wife thinks I'm a genius. 
So, your call. You already know how to frame it- so do it!  
I thought about doing it at my house and was going to route an ac duct by it and tap a small line into the back controlled with ball valve. I don't want mechanical horse sh!t in mine. I'll run built in fans and HF beads. I want bullet proof... Low drag = hi speed


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Must be centered. No water or electrical in the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

This is awesome. Might have to look into converting a closet. Like I need another project.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! Nuff said..


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

mikebot said:


> Must be centered. No water or electrical in the way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No water, but there is electrical. Not really a problem though as the whole room is open on the other side.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Centered it is. Now the question is, how wide to make it? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> Centered it is. Now the question is, how wide to make it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Leave 6-8" from the door molding for the light switch electrical box and 6-8" off the corner of the wall on the left. What are you left with? Would prefer wider rather than taller. Nobody wants to get on their knees to get a stick from the bottom shelf. I wouldn't put the bottom lower than 24" from the floor.


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Did this project get kicked off or what?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

mikebot said:


> Did this project get kicked off or what?


Still in the planning phase. I will keep y'all posted of the progress!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Please do. As much as I would love to cut a huge hole in my apartment wall, I will have to live vicariously through you on this one. Haha!


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome project idea and can't wait ti see it all put into motion with pictures!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the photo with the picture frame....we have that in our house but didn't consider using it to frame a humidor. I'm lazy and would probably just hollow out a wall in my study.....put a large wineador inside our Butler Pantry and frame it with an open touch smoked glass door.....half wine a dor and half cigar....22 bottle capacity...


or...

I'll do this one depending on total cost. Our kitchen is exactly what the picture is w/o the wineador and I love easy access to it in the kitchen as we spend a ton of time in it.


----------



## Arash (Jul 6, 2021)

CraigT78 said:


> Alright - so I have decided that I am going to pull the trigger and build myself an in-wall humidor. I am starting this thread as I will post pictures and details of my build here. This won't be a quick project, but I hope it moving along by the end of the year. Here are a few ideas I pulled off Google for some ideas.
> 
> View attachment 54421
> View attachment 54422
> ...


I love it 😍


----------

